# Noooo! Don't eat that poo...



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

Just as I think that we are making real progress with Alfie, he starts eating poo on the park!!!
Should I be worried? Can he become ill from it? He is vaccinated and up to date with his worming tablets. Is it yet another puppy phase?? Christine and Stinky x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha delightful, no puppy kisses for Alfie!
It's quite common, a lot go through it - some never grow out of it
They like all sorts of poo, sheep, horse, rabbit!! 
I wouldn't be worried, especially if he's up to date with his treatments


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Not sure about puppy phase Molly has and still does it sometimes, never other dogs poos only her own. 
Oh well I guess a girl has got to have standards
I would still be interested as to why some dogs do this. I was told it can be something missing in there diets 
Maybe some one can enlighten us and help us to stop them
Does stinky, no sorry Alfie ever eat his own?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Beat me to it Tracey, guess that answers my question she's always going to be a poo muncher !


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

At least it's just her own!
They do say feed her pineapple chunks, and when it is processed through the body and she goes to eat her poo - it will be so awful she will never do it again 
Alternative run to the poo, put pepper on it and maybe this will deter her
Put that's a lot of poo pooing watching!!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks Tracey I might give the pineapple a go.
I do have to watch them poo in the garden as I generally pick it up straight away so as to avoid poopy paws,but I don't think I will be putting pepper on it.
not sure what the neighbours would make of that. People would say that poor woman's husband I don't envy him if that's what she serving up tonight


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

I've not seen Alfie eat his own, but he might have done it on the sly...
Yesterday, he had a bit of dog poo and maybe a bit of fox poo? Quite the gourmet! Christine x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ozzy eats Jake and willows poop. Not his own or any other dog. We have tried everything and nothing stops him. I just have to make sure he doesn't beat me to it when one of them goes!


----------

